# CRGW Egg Sharing - Being the Donor



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

Hi there

I was wondering if anyone could give me some more information and advice on egg sharing at CRGW.
I've always wanted to donate eggs for all those people out there that want a chance to become parents they've always dreamed off. But I would also love to give out DD a beautiful sibling.
What does it involve, what's the cost like? What happens if no match is found can you carry on and still pay the same costs etc?

If anybody has got any information I would be really grateful.

xxx


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi izzylizzy,

I've done egg sharing at crgw and there a lovely clinic!  You ring them up to book a consultation with them and they will take a blood sample to check your amh which costs £80, which if I Remer rightly it takes a week to come back and if that's good you'll have more blood tests which they'll check for-
Blood group and rhesus antigen status
HIV 
Hepatitis B core antibody & surface antigen and Hepatitis C          
Syphilis
Rubella
Genetic tests for chromosomal abnormalities including the test for the Cystic Fibrosis gene
Specific tests related to ethnicity will also be carried out; Thalassaemia (Eastern Mediterranean), Sickle Cell (Afro-Caribbean ),Tay-Sacs (Jewish)
HTLV 1 and 2
they will also do;
A urine sample for Chlamydia and gonorrhoea
Pelvic scan

Which costs £500 and takes upto 6 weeks to come back (mine took 3 weeks)

You have to be age of 18-33 and bmi of 19-35



Once you get all clear you are then your profile is sent out to match and if you don't get matched within 12 weeks they carry on with treatment and freeze half the eggs which is what they did for me.

I used donor sperm which is £495 so not sure of costs for male tests

Hope this helps

Any questions please ask!


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Come join us on the egg sharing board as there's a few of us cycling at crgw and lovely ladies there who will help with any questions 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=342436.0


----------



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

So far the emails Lyndon has sent me it seems a lovely helpful clinic, and they email at anytime of day wow!
So they do the cheapest blood test first before going onto the others , that's good. 
I've had Chlamydia in the past will that stop me from being a donor. Obviously I don't have it now but it was a contributing factor to my infertility. It's an expensiveness of tests too.They have told me the age limit now is 34 in their email which I hope it is as I'm 33 this year. I should be ok with bmi but haven't got on a scale since I had my daughter lol.
So even if there's no match in 12 weeks you can continue with the treatment and not pay all the extra costs for IVF? Did you have to pay on top of that £580 for anything else apart from the donor sperm.
I'll have to contact the clinic and ask about male tests I think.

Joined you on the egg sharing page now too. x


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi izzylizzy  

Yep theyll do the cheapest test first so it'll save you paying the £500 if your amh comes back too low, which is great! Other than paying for donor sperm £580 was all I paid for, although I had to pay for clexane as I got ohss and was at risk of thrombosis which was £25 for 5 days which weren't too bad! 

I would def email to find out cost of male tests.

I'm not sure if I'm right but I wouldn't of thought Chlamydia would effect being accepted as your clear but there's no harm in sending an anonymous email to find out! They'll check for that in your urine sample which as you haven't got it anymore itll come back clear!

Yep that's right after 12 weeks you'll still have your treatment, the 12 weeks start when your main bloods come back.

Welcome to the egg sharing board


----------



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

Definitely, but I'm hoping my AMH is still ok I got 16 eggs when I was going through my cycle for my daughter. What about the down regs, and stimming drugs ( sorry I forgot the name of them)? I also had press arise for progesterone last time too.

Yes when I get 5 mins I'll contact them.

I hope it wouldn't, I wonder if they,d have to tell the receiptent of my eggs which could put them off. I hope it wouldn't as I was successful with my first round of IVF.

That's good that they don't make you wait longer than 12 weeks if no match has been found.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow Courtney didn't realise you had to pay for all your genetic testing etc - all that was free for us at the clinic, one reason why I chose them to be honest Becuase at that stage you don't know If u are paying out for something that you might not be eligible for so I would rather the clinic take the hit xxx


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Izzy, 16 is a fantastic number off eggs so that works in you favor and the recipient will see you have a child already so that'll also work in your favor as you'll be proven to be a proved donor.

You don't pay for down regs or stimming drugs, also if your matched they'll put you on bcp (forgot name) to sych your cycle with the recipient's, which you also don't pay for.

If all tests are clear and it hasnt effected your body in that way then I'm sure it'll be fine....see what they say!

Also the clinic could ask gp to do some of tests but it wasn't worth it as it'll take longer for results and they may not do chromosome test which costs over £400 anyway so I just went ahead and did them all at the clinic.

Good luck  

Kd, hey how's you and dp and of course bump? Yep I paid a lot of money for genetic testing but it's worth it.


----------

